# caffeine



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

I've drank coffee since I was about 14 years old and it really seems to help alleviate my depression and SA, at least temporarily. But I read in this book that caffeine actually worsens anxiety and depression in the long run because of the effect it has on your adrenal glands. Does anyone know anything about this? I've tried several times to give it up but it usually doesn't last more than a few days. I usually don't drink more than 2 cups a day though. Anyone else find that it relieves SA and/or depression?


----------



## kowabonga (Jun 10, 2006)

Yeah 2 cups a day probabky doesn't make much difference I think.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

I feel happier and more concentrated after a cup of coffee...1 cup a day that is.


----------



## Stirner (May 16, 2006)

I was drinking a lot of coffee up until 6 month ago. But after a period without it, i realized that it is not good for me. If i drink a cup of coffee i fell less anxious for around 1 hour but after the buzz wears off, i feel really energi-deprived. I become extra extra introverted and especially my voice seems to much weaker as well as more stumbling in my sentences. 

Overall im glad i gave up coffee. Now i just have it for special occasions, like before going out drinking.


----------

